# Coilover for Under Special is back at AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*Coilover for Under is back.* You asked, we listened. Your favorite coilover special is making a comeback tour, with both Bilstein and H&R Coilovers on promotion at AWE Tuning for a limited time. 

Tear up the track - subdue the street: we'll help you handle. *View all your options here**. Any questions? Let me know!*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Increased handling for less. Bilstein and H&R Coilovers are on promotion at AWE Tuning for a limited time. *Turn in here to find your suspension solution*.

*Is comfort a concern? Need something track worthy? Direct your questions to me, I am here to help. *


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Better handling, superior quality, lower pricing. Bilstein and H&R Coilovers are on promotion at AWE Tuning for a limited time. *Steer here to see how much you can save on suspension*.

*Need advice? Technical data? Ready to place an order? PM or email me with any questions you may have!*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Assault all apexes with the *AWE Tuning H&R / Bilstein Coilover For Under Special*. We install suspension in house all day, let us set you up with a tried and true solution for your performance car!

*Ready to upgrade? Have any questions? PM me!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Mike/AWE said:


> Assault all apexes with the *AWE Tuning H&R / Bilstein Coilover For Under Special*. We install suspension in house all day, let us set you up with a tried and true solution for your performance car!
> 
> *Ready to upgrade? Have any questions? PM me!*


Mike, do they do an allroad specific kit? Which kit (Bilstein or H&R) do you use for allroad?


----------



## djnuge (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes. Please specify the part number for the Allroad.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Bilstein makes B16 PSS10 that fit the Allroad, part number 48-147231

This promotion has expired, but if you'd like special pricing and have any questions please PM me!


----------



## djnuge (Jun 4, 2015)

Sent you a PM.


----------

